
How much of Taiwans’s Covid success comes down to technology? - Osiris30
https://logicmag.io/care/inside-the-paradise-bubble/
======
Loranubi
Good article. It probably also helped that the Taiwanese Vice President at the
time at former Minister of Health is a epidemiologist who worked at Taiwan's
national research academy "Academia Sinica" before.

------
wenc
Fascinating article, mentions Audrey Tang of perl fame.

Spoiler:

 _Ultimately, Taiwan’s success in containing COVID-19 has less to do with
technology than with well-functioning state institutions that acted quickly
and collectively. As a Taiwanese friend described it, the government’s
approach has resembled crossing a river. You inch forward step by step,
feeling your way across and making decisions as you go. Along with this
experimental, adaptable spirit, the government’s focus on transparency and
building public trust, paired with an excellent universal healthcare system,
are the real strengths of the Taiwan model. Technology, while useful, cannot
make up for the absence of strong public structures of care._

